# Einlogg Probleme kein Theme :)



## Hellknight (10. Januar 2002)

Hi,

ich hab mir gedacht, nachdem ich hier schon so viel über Cookie Probs beim IE 6.0 bzw 5.5 gelesen habe einfach mal ne Lösung näher zu bringen.
Und zwar folgende ihr habt T-Online?, oder sonstige Anbieter die Proxys verwenden nun gut, falls ihr irgendwo einlog probleme habt dann einfach den Proxy deaktivieren, und Euer Problem dürfte gelöst sein.

P.S. hoffe manchen geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Januar 2002)

hi,
die leute, die die t-online software überhaupt zum einwählen benutzen sind arm drann. direkt per dfü is das einzig wahre


----------



## Hellknight (10. Januar 2002)

Dumme Frage wer verwendet schon die T-Online Software  ?


----------

